# Best protection?



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

What do you guys feel is the best available cover/protection currently available for the Kindle?


----------



## Leilani (Jun 20, 2011)

On my opinion the KlearKase is.  It protects the Kindle from hard drops and keeps things like sand, dirt, and water from reaching it.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Out of the cases I've seen, I think Oberon offers the most protection. The corners are protected if it lands on a side from a drop and even with the inserts pulled out the thick leather protects the screen.  It is the only cover I use when I take my Kindle to work and it is crammed in with a ton of heavy stuff I bring with me; I am very happy with my Oberons.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Not my cover of choice but best protection would probably be one of the zippered m-edge cases.    I think they make quality cases and great customer service but I prefer real leather and they don't have that option.  Oberon cases are solid but sides are exposed so not sure if that is an issue with the type of protection you are looking for.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

Honestly, it depends on what you are looking for in a cover/case.  There are a lot of products out there that have unique features to cover a wide range of needs.  What are your priorities for a product?  Protection all the time, or primarily while in transit?  Screen protection, protection from sand/dust/water/etc?  Then there is style and material.  Does it need to be animal friendly or is leather what you prefer?  Should it have a stand or would that just get in the way for you?  Do you need a booklight?  Listing out exactly what you expect to get from an accessory is the best way to find exactly the right one for you.

I will be the first to admit that I am biased towards M-Edge accessories, after all I have been with the company for so long now, I have seen all of our current products developed from the ground up so I know the amount of thought and work that has been put into them.  And, we offer a lifetime warranty against material/workmanship defects on all our jackets/sleeves/bags and a 60-day, no questions asked (or at least, no answers required, we do like to ask questions  ) return policy, free shipping both ways available to customers in the continental United States, all that and high quality products...what's not to love?  Again, I am really biased!!!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I use what's comfortable for me for reading, ergonomically (and attractive too, lol). It's also got good corner protection and padded covers.

But if protection was my most important concern, I'd probably go with something that was heavier, more padded, and zipped. But I dont want that extra weight, like bulky leather or hard plastic. It's a trade off. 

I dont think you can protect anything 100%, so I go with comfort and convenience.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

M-Edge Lattitude case.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-latitude.psp

The case zips all the way around the Kindle. This prevents anything from getting under the cover and scratching the screen when tossed in a bag with other items. Prevents other debris from working its way inside the case on the screen. The zipper gives piece of mind. No need to worry about a bungie cord from snapping or coming loose.

The body of the case has some sort of firm material that doesn't allow it to bend which makes it very sturdy. The front is sorta concave so nothing pushes up against the screen. The inside is very soft like a fleece material. Very nice to hold in your hand when it's folded back upon itself. The outer material is a ripstop nylon which is very durable and repels water drips.

The Latitude is also extremely lightweight. Only 4.5 ounces. It's one of the lightest cases out there. Prevents hand fatigue. There is nothing worse than having your hand and fingers cramp up when holding a heavy book or a Kindle in a heavy case.


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Id have to go with the oberon, they offer quite a lot from what ive seen


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oberons are gorgeous, but from experience, they do not offer the best protection.

I bought my college bound son one last year for his K3. He rides a bicycle on campus and keeps his Kindle in his backpack with all of his other books & laptop. 3 new kindles later because the screens would get cracked in his backpack because the Oberon cover was not firm enough to protect against pressure, he now has an M-Edge red easel style cover. Much more durable cover, and has survived much better than the Oberon. I went with a book style M-Edge for my K2 long ago, and have never had an issue with it, which is why he wanted to change to M-Edge after all of the broken screens with his Oberon. I still have that cover, although I switched to the easel style right before they stopped making them for K2s.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd probably say KlearKase.


----------



## Nebula7 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have the Otterbox case for my DXG. So far it works great but then again I've never dropped it to test it. The gripping surface helps in holding it and the cover protects from spills and such.

http://www.amazon.com/Otterbox-Commuter-Amazon-Kindle-Black/dp/B0049IYLOA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1313838191&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Otterbox-Amazon-Kindle-Commuter-Case/dp/B004JH578K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1313838135&sr=8-1


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

The best would be any sort of hard shell water proof.  You can basically do anything with that.


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

Anything with a hard case.  You will NOT regret it when it saves your butt!


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Google "Aluminum Kindle case". May not be aesthetic but it sure offers protection. We purchased one about 6 months ago on EBay, although there are lots of other sources, for less than $20.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Raffeer said:


> Google "Aluminum Kindle case". May not be aesthetic but it sure offers protection. We purchased one about 6 months ago on EBay, although there are lots of other sources, for less than $20.


I took a look at those and they are really cool looking if you ask me haha


----------

